

Ask HN: Review my web app - eisokant

It's name: Tyba Tweetlinks
The url: http://tyba.com/tweetlinks<p>The story behind it:<p>I am a startup founder which means I'm busy. However I follow a lot of interesting people on Twitter who introduce me to a lot of interesting links. Though I don't have the time to leave Twitter on and get a distraction every few second.<p>So I made Tweetlinks to get an overview and summary of links every day by email and check it on the web when I want to.<p>It's definitly not for everyone but for those of us who love Twitter, are busy and love discovering new interesting websites it's hopefully a great tool.<p>Any feedback is really appreciated.<p>Thank you very much!<p>Eiso<p>p.s. It's not a startup it's a small side project I worked on when I had some extra time over the last week. I built it for personal use but thought it might be usefull for other people as well.
======
ErrantX
I like :)

In terms of the web interfact make the "contract" appear at the top of the
expanded box.

Waiting to see what the mail is like :) should be good because I tend to get
linked to a LOT during the day. Any way of setting up 2 or more mails? Getting
a 6am shot of overnight stuff and then a 5pm "after work" digest would be v.
handy :))

thumb up

~~~
eisokant
Thank you for the feedback. I am going to see what it looks like when I move
contract to the top; I am slightly worried people get confused because expand
was at the bottom, what do you think?

You're right about 2 mails a day and I am going build that in - great
suggestion.

Thank you!

~~~
ErrantX
Hmm I see your point. Praps Expand at the top too then?

The only reason I suggested it is because usability wise when you click
"expand" the tweet appears and the "contract" jumps from under your mouse (and
then of course if you straight away contract it al lthe tweets jump back up
and.. well.. it confuses a simpleton like me :P ;))

<http://screencast.com/t/gUmiZY1xC>

~~~
eisokant
Thank you! I've implemented it and now it's at the top. You're right it's a
lot nicer.

~~~
ErrantX
ah. bene!

Looks good :)

------
hellyeahdude
Wow this is a really useful tool. Especially for the power-users. A lot of
development that I am having my team do is based on and for those power-users.
I think that's the best way to start getting a lot of use. Since basically, we
are all becoming power users, and setting ourselves up with that goal
initially, will hopefully cover the chances of success. Overall, this is
great! Nice job!

------
josefresco
"We treat your password with the utmost care and security and the second after
you entered it it gets encrypted"

This is cool, but the login page isn't https (which will confuse the noobs)
and I don't think a paragraph on security is needed. Maybe just some sort of
'lock' graphic and 1 sentence explaining your privacy measures with a link to
an expanded description for the paranoid/curious.

~~~
streety
Actually I wouldn't be all that happy with my password sitting around on the
server for an entire second. In computer time, for want of a better phrase, a
second is actually quite a long time. Perhaps switch to 'the instantwe receive
it it gets encrypted'.

Having said that I agree you don't really need it on the start page.

~~~
eisokant
I have changed the text - good suggestion and added a read more link instead
of the whole blob.

------
jtuyen
Very nice.. I've been looking for something like this. Keep up the good work
;)

